# Source of teak wood for blanks



## seniorjet (Jan 8, 2020)

Today, (Wednesday the 8th) I bought a couple of sustainable teak wood cutting boards at T. J. Maxx. 
Size: 11/16" x 12" x 16". $12.99 each. 
Check your local store. Lots of nice blanks for very little money.


----------



## Pollock29 (Jan 8, 2020)

I've done the same!


----------



## sfallsguy (Jan 8, 2020)

seniorjet said:


> Today, (Wednesday the 8th) I bought a couple of sustainable teak wood cutting boards at T. J. Maxx.
> Size: 11/16" x 12" x 16". $12.99 each.
> Check your local store. Lots of nice blanks for very little money.


And a good source of olive wood too!

John


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a maple cutting board that was put in the dishwasher against my instructions. It started out as two pieces and was cut into strips to be further cut into blanks as needed for specific dimensions. FWIW, I "painted" one with a black Sharpie. Turned out like crap. Wiped it with DNA and got a new color.


----------

